# Narcissistic personality test



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Could you take this test and post your results here?
http://psychcentral.com/quizzes/narcissistic.htm

I scored 20.


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

Zero. Not suprising. I really dislike narcissistic people and fear becoming one, so I often go too far towards the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Zero


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Three. I now wonder if I'm a huge doormat. I reckon I'd have scored a couple of points higher in youth.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm a 3...

Strong points in self-sufficiency.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

3...

Authority: 1.00

Exploitativeness: 1.00

Entitlement: 1.00

:sus


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

*Your Total: 10*

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20. ​


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

15


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Your Total: 28*

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20.
DDD


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I got 1.


----------



## LucidDreamer (Jan 7, 2012)

*Your Total: 9*
Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Lol, 23.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

7!


----------



## Doriis (Jan 8, 2012)

Hmm, 8.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

I scored a 4.


----------



## Mina84 (Jan 2, 2011)

I got 6


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I scored a 3.


----------



## dejaentendu (Oct 28, 2011)

My Score:

Your Total: 9
Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I scored a 4. 3 of them came from "Superiority" lol.


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

9 

I'm not so sure what that even means LOL


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

Another 3

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

8, but if you turn it sideways, my narcissism level is infinity.


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Score: 12

Authority: 3.00 







Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 







Superiority: 2.00 







Exhibitionism: 2.00 







Exploitativeness: 3.00 







Vanity: 0.00 







Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

3.

2 Authority
1 Superiority


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

I got 8 but I'm pretty I'm more narcissistic than average.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

17 Im not really sure how to take that lol


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

3

2 for Self-Sufficiency and 1 for Vanity


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

18 on the dot. Call up Hollywood mothaf****a!


----------



## anabolic2894 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Your Total: 11*

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20.

Getting ever so closer to normal. Maybe I will be a 14 next time.​


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Fudge, I only got a 4.

entitlement-1
self-sufficiency-2
superiority-1


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

I got a 2. Cool I guess :stu


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

I got a 6 0_0

Here's how you rated on the seven component traits of narcissism:

Narcissistic Trait Strength of Trait
Authority: 2.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 0.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 2.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Talgonite said:


> 18 on the dot. Call up Hollywood mothaf****a!


:banana


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

7 ... 

Probably because I don't consider myself the same as everyone else. Not superior, just not the same.


----------



## newhealth (Oct 27, 2011)

10. I scored highest on superiority and entitlement. I'm not proud of that, but it doesn't surprise me...


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

12. I'd disagree with that, I usually consider myself to be pretty narcissistic. This quiz seems far more related to self esteem than narcissism. Confidence doesn't equate to grandiose self image. Ah well.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

4


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I scored a 6. 

Authority - 0.00
Self sufficiency - 0.00
Superiority - 1.00
Exhibitionism - 1.00
Exploitativeness - 1.00
Vanity - 1.00
Entitlement - 2.00


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

5. 

Authority: 2
Self-sufficiency: 1
Superiority: 2


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

Scored a 5, still have to work on a few things.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

4

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

7


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

5


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

kiirby said:


> 12. I'd disagree with that, I usually consider myself to be pretty narcissistic. This quiz seems far more related to self esteem than narcissism. Confidence doesn't equate to grandiose self image. Ah well.


I didn't get that impression. The 'negative' statements were less prescriptive (People sometimes enjoy my stories, if I'm competant I like to lead type thing) whereas the 'positive' statements were very black and white - I'm always better than other people, I'm always a leader, I can always do X, Y or Z.

I don't know you very well Kiirby, but you've never struck me as narcissistic.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

13


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

*Your Total: 2*

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20. ​


----------



## daniel83 (Jul 25, 2010)

17 on a good day


----------



## Jarka (Jan 18, 2012)

1 (Authority)


----------



## jane dough (Jan 19, 2012)

13...which suprises me


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

AnxiousA said:


> I didn't get that impression. The 'negative' statements were less prescriptive (People sometimes enjoy my stories, if I'm competant I like to lead type thing) whereas the 'positive' statements were very black and white - I'm always better than other people, I'm always a leader, I can always do X, Y or Z.


:agree


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

Hopeful25 said:


> :agree


That's because I'm always right, and a born leader! </sarcasm> hehe


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

AnxiousA said:


> That's because I'm always right, and a born leader! </sarcasm> hehe


 :nw Lol


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I scored 18...
:|


----------



## Organism (Jul 21, 2010)

Your Total: 11

Authority: 3.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 2.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 2.00 
Entitlement: 0.00	

I often find myself vaguely skeptical of these because my answer is basically always "sometimes yes, sometimes no. It depends."


----------



## insight girl (Jan 15, 2006)

I scored a 10... I wonder what my mom would score... pretty high I'm sure but I could never ask her to take it because she would get offended...


----------



## HollowTheory (Nov 3, 2011)

7. Think it speaks to the fact that while I'm somewhat conceited when it comes to intellect that conceitedness is tempered by the deepest self-loathing. Even now that little voice is whispering "You're not nearly as smart as you think you are and even if you were that's nothing to be proud of because you didn't earn it, you were born with it and if you had it, you've squandered it. Jerk."


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

My score: 11

I thought i would score higher, i think sub consciously, i can be narcissistic. I'm by no means an exhibitionist, and i don't think i'm better than anyone, but my narcissism is more inherent, i often feel a sense of entitlement once i feel i have proven something. 

Sometimes i can feel when things go wrong, that it's cause stuff/people are against me, but really and truly, it isn't always about me. I just have to remember sometimes that people's decisions and actions isn't always to do with me, and i have to see the bigger picture.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

14

Authority: 4.00







Self-Sufficiency: 0.00







Superiority: 3.00







Exhibitionism: 3.00







Exploitativeness: 0.00







Vanity: 1.00







Entitlement: 3.00

See, I think i'm the worst thing this world has ever seen, yet I got 3 for superiority, mainly because of flaws in some of the questions.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

AnxiousA said:


> I didn't get that impression. The 'negative' statements were less prescriptive (People sometimes enjoy my stories, if I'm competant I like to lead type thing) whereas the 'positive' statements were very black and white - I'm always better than other people, I'm always a leader, I can always do X, Y or Z.


Granted, but I feel like the questions usually presented a choice between narcissism and modesty, as if the two were mutually exclusive. Perhaps I have a warped definition of narcissism, but I don't necessarily think that having a high opinion of oneself translates to wanting to tell everyone what a high opinion you have of yourself. Conversely, I think that'd demonstrate more intensified insecurity, and a lower level of narcissism than what would be expected.

For instance, the neutral choice for one of these was 'Compliments embarrass me', another 'I don't like people to pry into my life for any reason'. I don't know if those present an accurate reflection of what it's supposed to be to not be narcissistic.



AnxiousA said:


> I don't know you very well Kiirby, but you've never struck me as narcissistic.


Well thankyou, that's a lovely thing to say. I'd be lying if I said I was honest with the way I present my self image on here, though.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I scored a 4! I must have sh*t for self-esteem, because the averare is 15-18.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

*Your Total: 7*

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20. ​


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

6


----------



## Deserted (Jul 25, 2011)

I scored 7.


----------



## crispycritter (Aug 2, 2011)

i got a 9


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

scored a 10

upside: 0 in exploitativeness and vanity
downside: 3 in superiority :|


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

I scored a 6! 
Authority- 1
Self-sufficiency-2
Exhibitionism- 1
Exploitativeness- 1 0_o
Entitlement- 1


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Hate Question 24. Neither option fits


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I scored 3.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Scored a 5

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 







Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## azure5 (Dec 11, 2011)

No point in lying, I got 14. 
It said the average person got between 12 and 15.
Being a trumpeter has done wonders for me


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

scored 3


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

2


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

I got a 7, thank God!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

12


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Hate Question 24. Neither option fits


I agree. There seemed to be a good deal of repeat/redundant questions as well. Whole thing doesn't seem too professional/reliable.

14 - woo! finally a quiz I didn't fall heavily into the "you have _______" bracket!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

10


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

lightsout said:


> I agree. There seemed to be a good deal of repeat/redundant questions as well. Whole thing doesn't seem too professional/reliable.


They provide a reference if you want to investigate this further -

Based upon Raskin, R. & Terry, H. (1988 ). A Principal-Components Analysis of the Narcissistic Personality Inventory and Further Evidence of Its Construct Validity. Journal of Personality and Social Psychology, 54(5).


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

2. Somehow, I was expecting it to be higher.


----------



## Zombiehippie (Jan 23, 2012)

Scored a 5. Hmm.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

4

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00


----------



## anotherusername (Nov 5, 2011)

Two.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I scored a 5.

I'm actually very surprised that the average is so high (12-15)! Some of the statements seemed so extreme! (If I ruled the world, it would be a better place.) I consider myself to be a narcissistic person. My self esteem is quite low, but I tend to be very self centered. If something bad happens, I assume that I'm mostly to blame. If I see two people giggling and whispering, part of me is paranoid that they're saying something bad about me. If I do something good and don't get praised for it, I fear I actually did a rotten job. But really, who am I to think that I'm so important as to influence every failing, and to be the topic of everyone's conversation, and to deserve praise for everything I do right. Sometimes I think I'm ridiculous.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

*Your Total: 13*

Authority: 2.00
Self-Sufficiency: 3.00
Superiority: 3.00
Exhibitionism: 0.00
Exploitativeness: 1.00​Vanity: 3.00 
Entitlement: 1.00



Secretly Pretentious said:


> I scored a 5.
> I consider myself to be a narcissistic person. My self esteem is quite low, but I tend to be very self centered. If something bad happens, I assume that I'm mostly to blame. If I see two people giggling and whispering, part of me is paranoid that they're saying something bad about me. If I do something good and don't get praised for it, I fear I actually did a rotten job. But really, who am I to think that I'm so important as to influence every failing, and to be the topic of everyone's conversation, and to deserve praise for everything I do right. Sometimes I think I'm ridiculous.


I can totally relate. I used to worry so much that I was a narcissist, because my parents have narcissistic traits that I was afraid they'd passed on, coupled with the fact that I was always worried about what people were thinking of me and was so afraid to look stupid...I was totally insecure and never had delusions of grandeur or anything, but I know narcissism is rooted in insecurity so it always still made me nervous.

I think a good general rule is that if you're worried about being a narcissist, you can't be a narcissist (not to a pathological degree, anyway). a true narcissist wouldn't think anything was wrong with him/her.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

1

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 0.00


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

I had to reedit, score was 3 not 0 lol 

Your Total: 3
Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20.

Authority: 1.00
Superiority: 1.00
Vanity: 1.00

I am actually surprised I scored any points on authority and superiority seeing as I hate having any real authority or leadership role. I get the vanity thing as I do make stupid faces in the mirror a lot


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I scored a 1. 
I guess thats good..


----------



## Matetus (Jan 24, 2012)

15

Authority: 7.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 3.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 2.00

Yeah i know that i pretty much have scored authority more than the rest of you combined.(just kidding) XD

And it's true,in a group,they elect a leader and me in that group,almost always I take command instead of the leader or are the 2nd in command.

I tend to exploit people,not that I exploit them for something bad for them or for my own selfish needs. But as almost any leader does,it exploits one part for the benefit of the whole group(for example,you have a physics project,you "exploit" the nerdy ones in the group for the facts,the others will do the coloring and drawing,and there you are,a finished project in no time :yes:yes )


So it'd say it's pretty accurate although i thought that i wasn't really so much narcissistic,maybe just an 12-13. Oh well,it's still good


----------



## Estival (Jun 13, 2011)

I scored a 2....

I kind of wish I was a little more assertive. :blank


----------



## Rusal213 (Jan 21, 2011)

Holy crap 
*Your Total: 20*

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20. 
Because you scored 18 or higher, you may want to check out the


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

BKrakow said:


> *Your Total: 13*
> 
> Authority: 2.00
> Self-Sufficiency: 3.00
> ...


Great point! People that I know that are true NPD would never think there was anything wrong with them. I however know many people who don't have the image of being this totally confident, exhibitionistic person but I still consider them to be highly narcissistic. They are very concerned with image and what others think about them but they are more quiet about it.


----------



## I Am Annie (Mar 8, 2011)

I got 11 . 
Authority: 6.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 3.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 1.00

I would say this is all fairly true, except I don't like to be in power, especially not for power itself. I just know I have the skills to be a leader and when it's thrust upon me I lead well. I don't like to stand up and choose be a leader because usually those that do, have the ability as they are already confident enough to offer.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I scored 9 but I scored higher on the Vanity part. I'm not sure about that part because a lot of mirror-checking resulting in higher vanity scores could also mean insecurity/BDD.


----------



## Rusal213 (Jan 21, 2011)

I wouldnt care if i was a Narcissist, Wouldnt bother me at all. Wouldnt suprise me if i was one. lol


----------



## Benjee (Nov 28, 2011)

16

but its not serious at all because many times both answers were wrong


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Your Total: 10

Authority: 3.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 3.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 1.00

Hmm. I was pretty hyper aware of when I was choosing the more "narcissistic" option. Anyways, the questions relating to authority were harder to answer 'cause it was either be the leader or be the follower... in which case, I'd rather be the leader. And I don't think wanting to be self-sufficient really equals being narcissistic.


----------



## meatwad (Jul 13, 2006)

Rusal213 said:


> I wouldnt care if i was a Narcissist, Wouldnt bother me at all. Wouldnt suprise me if i was one. lol


Yeah narcissists usually aren't bothered by what they are, however when they eventually have to confront reality it can be tough.


----------



## PineconeMachine (Jan 17, 2012)

I scored a 10 on the test.

http://www1.appstate.edu/~hillrw/Narcissism/arrogantshycomparison.html


----------



## PineconeMachine (Jan 17, 2012)

Also: http://www.youtube.com/samvaknin -- I think he goes overboard, but he offers some interesting insights on the subject as well.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

15


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

2 for me


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

6


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

8

I use to be bad but I'm coming back down to Earth now I suppose.


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

7, I like getting compliments and am embarrassed at the same time, and i like looking at myself in the mirror but don't like standing out in a crowd


----------



## Wesses (Jan 18, 2012)

14


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

11 hmm i thought i was a narcissist bc i like to look at my face in the mirror haha


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

15


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

31 lol


----------



## Blackwolf (Jan 25, 2012)

32.


----------



## blur2 (Jan 2, 2012)

Your Total: 11


Narcissistic Trait Strength of Trait
Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 3.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 3.00 
Entitlement: 3.00


----------



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)

2


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

13. Higher than I expected, I hate being the centre of attention. Oh well :b


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^Closet narcissist, I knew it :b


----------



## Ultima (Jul 12, 2011)

26 for me


----------



## Ravenesque (Jan 17, 2012)

23- highest being superiority, vanity and entitlement :s


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

4


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Score: 17

Authority: 2.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 3.00 
Superiority: 3.00 
Exhibitionism: 3.00 
Exploitativeness: 2.00 
Vanity: 2.00 
Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

1 - Exploitativeness


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

12


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

?

?Your Total: 3


Narcissistic Trait Strength of Trait
Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 1.00

o___o


----------



## Rusal213 (Jan 21, 2011)

meatwad said:


> Yeah narcissists usually aren't bothered by what they are, however when they eventually have to confront reality it can be tough.[/
> 
> Huh i see interesting, Well i feel pretty in control right now and Reality just sucks anyway. Ill destroy reality if i have to. (Whilst possesing lighting bolts with his sword).


----------



## Rusal213 (Jan 21, 2011)

Now bow down to me, your almighty god.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I got a 7.


----------



## Rusal213 (Jan 21, 2011)

Lateralus said:


> I got a 7.


Very Deep Stuff, Well i believe that Human's will kill them self's off because there Human's.


----------



## sydfrey (Feb 1, 2012)

O h dear i scored 24. The site tells me that i have narcissistic personality disorder??


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

I scored a 2.

Self-Sufficiency:1
Entitlement:1


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I got a score of 8.


----------



## Gigantopithecus (Jan 31, 2012)

*Your Total: 4*


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I got 5 xD


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I scored 0.

There were only a couple of questions that I had a bit of trouble answering. Initially, I expected to score higher, however I was surprised by how unreasonable many of the options were.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

I got 7. 3 for superiority. :l


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

I think it's sort of biased. When I got to the choice between "I can read people like a book" and "People are sometimes hard to understand," I quit. Because it's going to tell me I'm a narcissist for being highly intuitive and able to understand people. It's not that I think I'm amazing for being able to do this, just that I know what my strengths (and also my weaknesses) are.


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

I scored 16... I'd say deep down I'm a very proud person, but I certainly never show it.


----------



## Neoz (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmm only 30 guess that's pretty normal.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

4.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

Elizabeth419 said:


> I think it's sort of biased. When I got to the choice between "I can read people like a book" and "People are sometimes hard to understand," I quit. Because it's going to tell me I'm a narcissist for being highly intuitive and able to understand people. It's not that I think I'm amazing for being able to do this, just that I know what my strengths (and also my weaknesses) are.


yeah, being able to understand what a person is thinking or whatever is not narcissistic.


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

13.


----------



## Red Duke (Feb 2, 2012)

Your Total: 4

Self-Sufficiency: 2.00
Superiority: 1.00
Exploitativeness: 1.00


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Self-Proclaimed Narcissist*

I scored a 20 as well. No surprise to me. There's no one else to care about in my life, so it's gotta be all about me.

I already know I'm narcissistic though, this test seemed more like a "how confident are you?" type thing...the questions are not necessarily what I would associate with being consumed with yourself.


----------



## Cats (Feb 6, 2012)

4

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 0.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

2

Self-sufficiency 1
Exhibitionism 1

moar dares!


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

14

Authority: 8.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 3.00


----------



## Beautifully Chaotic (Jan 25, 2012)

Your Total: 2

Exploitativeness: 1.00
Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm a 12 which means it's average.


----------



## Wall of Red (Jun 24, 2011)

I got a 7. Vanity was my highest scoring area with a 3.


----------



## marcopolo94 (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't get it, I got a 22. so that means I'm a stuck up person who thinks there better than everyone else?


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

4


----------



## Katiie (Apr 19, 2010)

I got 12, lower end of average!
Scored most in Entitlement, meaning that I expect a lot, sounds like me!


----------



## lilith12 (Nov 8, 2011)

i scored 3


----------



## TheReverseKarma (Feb 1, 2012)

*Your Total: 15

**Narcissistic Trait* 
Strength of Trait Authority: 6.00 







Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 







Superiority: 2.00 







Exhibitionism: 1.00 







Exploitativeness: 1.00 







Vanity: 1.00 







Entitlement: 3.00


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

5.

Scored a three on authority, one on self-sufficiency and superiority, and zero on the rest.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok...I scored *3*

Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00
Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

3.

Superiority: 1
Exploitativeness: 1
Entitlement: 1


----------



## Sanguine1 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Your Total: 38*

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20.​


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

*Your Total: 12
*Authority: 2.00 ​ Self-Sufficiency: 3.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 4.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 0.00


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

*Your Total: 2*​
Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20.​


----------



## StrawberryCAKE (Aug 14, 2011)

I scored 18


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

Big fat zero, not that surprising really


----------



## gabby8392 (Dec 7, 2011)

7

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 2.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## Allegory (Jan 8, 2011)

I scored a 9


----------



## Freddio42 (Oct 8, 2011)

5


----------



## mbg1411 (Feb 21, 2012)

scored a 6


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

I scored a 7, yet I've always considered myself to be quite narcissistic... It does make me wonder what runs through the mind of a "normal person" who scores between 12-15.


----------



## TBird24 (Feb 12, 2012)

I scored 14. I thought I would have scored at least 20.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

4


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

17

Now I feel like I must be a jerk.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

19


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

7


----------



## mirrussia (Feb 17, 2012)

Your Total: 9


----------



## rosethorn (Feb 16, 2012)

i scored a 2


----------



## TooLoud (Feb 17, 2012)

Mine was 15


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I scored 6.

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 3.00


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

10 ;s

4.00 Authority
3.00 Self-sufficiency
1.00 Superiority
0.00 Exhibitionism
1.00 Exploitativeness
0.00 Vanity
1.00 Entitlement

I have high expectations of myself.
Surprised I scored so high on Authority. I suppose it reflects how I don't like being stepped on.


----------



## ADL (Feb 19, 2012)

2


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

16

Authority: 3.00 

Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 

Superiority: 2.00 

Exhibitionism: 1.00 

Exploitativeness: 2.00 

Vanity: 3.00 

Entitlement: 3.00


----------



## tosocialsuccess (Mar 3, 2012)

24... But that's not me after reading the symptoms: case in point, I would never gossip about a waiter's service. I know they work hard like we do


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*durring test i was scared*

I was afraid I would be a huge one.
I got ten.
makes me think what *** hats sopposed "normal people" are.
not that i did not already KNow that.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

14. I seem to have scored the most with superiority, exploitativeness and entitlement... well, I already knew that. Whatever. :|


----------



## eden (Feb 27, 2012)

7


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

4


Narcissistic Trait Strength of Trait
Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 3.00


----------



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

8


----------



## Liverpool Acrophobic (Mar 3, 2012)

I scored 37 which doesn't surprise me as I know I have narcissistic personality disorders. Even when I was told I had that my response was "Brilliant, if I was gonna choose to be something I'd be that". I was then told that's exactly what a narcissist would say!


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

*8..*


----------



## outer circle 1 (Oct 10, 2011)

I scored "0". Doesn't surprise me with my low self esteem. I printed the copy for proof.


----------



## outer circle 1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Has anyone else scored 0 ?


----------



## Elona (Feb 24, 2012)

12. Not as high as i would have thought.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

3
authority, vanity, and entitlement


----------



## Loser Name (Jan 26, 2012)

*1*
I lost huge amount of weight so I put one for the mirror thingy but it is getting old so I'm not so sure about it anymore.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

*Your Total: 4*

Authority: 0 
Self-Sufficiency: 0







Superiority: 3







Exhibitionism: 0.







Exploitativeness: 0







Vanity: 0







Entitlement: 1
​


----------



## VaeVictis (Jan 18, 2012)

13


----------



## radiancia (Apr 6, 2011)

28. And its obvious that I have narcissism because I took this test both knowing and being proud of my responses.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I scored 2.


----------



## sweetlady9783 (May 15, 2011)

My score was 2.


----------



## Carotene (Mar 9, 2012)

How'd I score 21? lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

25

I do think most people are idiots.
18% of them think the sun revolves around the earth: :sus
http://www.gallup.com/poll/3742/new-poll-gauges-americans-general-knowledge-levels.aspx
Half or Americans still think Iraq had WMDs. 
http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pipa/articles/brunitedstatescanadara/238.php?nid=&1

Why are these people allowed to vote?

Those are the easier questions. The harder questions; like who started the 2008 recession get even more ridiculous. Hint: Not Obama. Not Bush.
It was the repeal of the Glass-Steagall Act which allowed commercial banks to bundle debt and sell it to speculators.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

arnie said:


> 25
> 
> I do think most people are idiots.
> 18% of them think the sun revolves around the earth: :sus
> ...


I agree, but the second article was actually a satire, lol.


----------



## MikeW (May 14, 2012)

*16*

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 4.00 
Superiority: 3.00 
Exhibitionism: 2.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 3.00 
Entitlement: 3.00


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

9


----------



## Special (May 27, 2012)

I scored 24.

I already knew I was narcissistic.
In fact one of my first posts in here I said I was narcissistic. 

Funny is question 5.
A few minutes ago I was at this other post about hating the world 
and I said I didn't hate the world and that I just wanted to control it...

What can I say...
...me and myself have a kind of love-hate relationship. 



Oh yeah test results:
Authority: 8.00 (like a boss lol)
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 3.00 
Vanity: 3.00 
Entitlement: 5.00


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

8

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 0.00 
Superiority: 4.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 3.00


----------



## BlueScreen (Jun 16, 2012)

12.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Got a 5.


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

Wouldn't a narcissist be unable to accept their own narcissism and not input honest answers?

10, with authority as the strongest trait. What can I say? Sometimes other people are just dolts.


----------



## likeARTcldsveaWRETCHlkeme (May 23, 2012)

11.

exhibitionism was the highest score i got. i completely agree. as a writer and a former actor, i feel this strong need for others to like me and admire me. but i scored* 0 *on both *self sufficiency* and *exploitativeness* it's pathetic but i rely on others so much. for example, my shyness tends to dissipate if i am in a group setting while a best friend or sibling is present. if they are not there i feel paranoid that nobody will understand, laugh, or like what i am saying. also, i have NO desire to be a leader EVER or to trick people and manipulate people to get what i want. it disgusts me. for example, at work sometimes coworkers will charge a little more than what they should just to see if they can get away with it and make a little more money. i just cannot do that. it would make me feel so horrible.

so yeah, i guess i have narcissistic tendencies bc i am an "artist" who gains energy from reaching inside of myself, but thank god that i dont think i deserve more than others. i think i deserve what i _work_ for.

cool quiz


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

10


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

6


----------



## Wolf95 (Apr 1, 2012)

14 points

*Narcissistic Trait* 
Strength of Trait Authority: 3.00 







Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 







Superiority: 1.00 







Exhibitionism: 2.00 







Exploitativeness: 2.00 







Vanity: 1.00 







Entitlement: 4.00


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Your Total: 5
Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20.

I'm not surprised.


----------



## gbf4ever (Sep 9, 2011)

25, oddly enough a 0 in the vanity category though.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

15


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

15...


----------



## sparkle1 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Your Total: 1*

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20.


----------



## piglet167 (Mar 26, 2011)

I got 14, which I'm pleased with. I thought it would be higher for some reason, sometimes I feel like a selfish person but I hate feeling like that.


----------



## NostalgicSoul (Jun 13, 2012)

9


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Your Total: 26
Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20. 
Because you scored 18 or higher, you may want to check out the symptoms of narcissistic personality disorder. :lol


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

2 - not surprising


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

Your total score: 7

Authority: 1.00
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00
Superiority: 2.00
Entitlement: 3.00

Makes sense to me. I'm working on that last one...


----------



## theintrovertedgirl (Jun 23, 2012)

I got an 8

Narcissistic Trait 
Authority: 2.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 2.00 
Entitlement: 0.00


----------



## Blix (May 9, 2012)

12, so average. My highest was superiority, which evidently makes no sense at all.


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

Aahahaha 24. Hahahaha. I love it. Yeah, it makes sense.

...*looks at himself in the mirror*

*Your Total: 24*

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20. 
Because you scored 18 or higher, you may want to check out the symptoms of narcissistic personality disorder. ​ Here's how you rated on the seven component traits of narcissism: ​ *Narcissistic Trait* 
Strength of Trait Authority: 6.00 







Self-Sufficiency: 3.00 







Superiority: 3.00 







Exhibitionism: 5.00 







Exploitativeness: 2.00 







Vanity: 3.00 







Entitlement: 2.00 








I think I score this highly because of my manic symptoms, though.


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

5


----------



## icanfly (Jun 13, 2012)

*Your Total: 8*

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20. ​


----------



## jacwall322 (Jun 13, 2012)

I scored 17. :sus


Authority: 2.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 3.00 
Superiority: 3.00 
Exhibitionism: 2.00 
Exploitativeness: 3.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 4.00

I thought superiority would be highest. It was the most noticeable for myself. I constantly feel like I'm surrounded by idiots. :um


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

arnie said:


> 25


What really bugs me is when I google narcisism, every other link is about how to avoid them. Those articles lump narcisist in with psycopaths. I'm not a bad person. I don't commit crimes. We are people too. We need love and intimacy just like everyone else.

I also enjoy reading how everytime a narcissist posts, all of the other forumers jump and down saying that a narcissist wouldn't call themselves that. People forget that everyone is human. I have a brain so I can view myself from a 3rd party perspective and recognize that I have these tendencies.

I can call myself a narcissist and not want to change. I like the way I am and it's true that I don't care about most people. The only reason I would want to change is because I think my narcisism interferes with my life goals by making it harder to connect with people. How do I fix this?

The internet says that narcissist can learn emulation skills for dealing with people even if they don't have these feeling naturally. Maybe I just need more practice?


----------



## Mitch45 (Jun 24, 2012)

five


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

The questionnaire is flawed. I wouldn't give it much credence frankly. I couldn't finish because I didn't like either option on some of the questions.


----------



## loneyakuza (Jun 21, 2012)

Scored 20

Narcissistic Trait Strength of Trait
Authority: 2.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 
Superiority: 3.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 3.00 
Vanity: 3.00 
Entitlement: 6.00


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I almost want to go to a psychiatrist and get diagnosed with at least one of these disorderders I've given myself. (asperger's, ADD, SA, Prosopagnosia, or even narcicism)

For some reason I would much rather have asperger's or even narcicism than to just be normal. I hate normal people and can't imagine myself being one of them. 

I keep getting all these grandiose ideas. If I just had some startup money and a small staff I could implement them, lol.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

5 meh didn't like the questions too much


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

I scored a 1


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Narcissistic Trait 
Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 3.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 1.00 

Total 6.
and to think people used to call me a narcissist on this forum all of the time, well there you have it. i'm not.


----------



## Vamp6 (Jun 24, 2012)

17


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

*Your Total: 17*

Authority: 3.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 3.00 
Exploitativeness: 4.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 3.00


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

I scored a 34. This test is funny. They wrong about my exploitativeness. Everything else is correct. 

Narcissistic Trait 
Authority: 8.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 5.00 
Superiority: 5.00 
Exhibitionism: 4.00 
Exploitativeness: 4.00 
Vanity: 2.00 
Entitlement: 6.00


----------



## lonelyalways (Jun 19, 2012)

I got a 5 with three of the points coming from self sufficiency. That makes sense because I would rather do everything myself than call any attention to myself by asking for help.

Just the other day I was called a narcissist on this forum.


----------



## lonelyalways (Jun 19, 2012)

jonny neurotic said:


> The questionnaire is flawed. I wouldn't give it much credence frankly. I couldn't finish because I didn't like either option on some of the questions.


I felt the same way. With many questions I felt like the answer I chose made me seem more confident than I really am. I just went with the best fit answers.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

19


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

got an 8


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

6


----------



## MorgansGotSwag (Jul 5, 2012)

31.... smh ahahahah


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

4. Is that good or bad?


----------



## here4umm (Jun 9, 2012)

I scored a 4... What does below average mean? Suicidal?


----------



## Lizz (Jul 21, 2009)

6


----------



## Magickan32 (Jun 19, 2012)

hehe 14


----------



## Nipple (Jul 3, 2012)

wow , nice test, i'm sure Freud wrote it,
nice questions, i would add: 
Are you narcissistic?
Do you want to dominate the world?
Have you ever though about building a lethal weapon to wipe out humanity?


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Wow 23, something else to add to the list lol.

Authority: 8.00
Self-Sufficiency: 5.00
Superiority: 2.00
Exhibitionism: 0.00
Exploitativeness: 3.00
Vanity: 0.00
Entitlement: 5.00

Well one of my favorite quotes is, "Better to reign in hell, than serve in heaven."


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Jul 7, 2012)

*Your Total: 6*

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20.

My self esteem certainly isn't the greatest. My degree of narcissism is sort of temperamental though. I could score between a 3 and 9 depending on the day.
​


----------



## Rainstorm (Jul 8, 2012)

2.

Strangely, I find that comforting. I _really_ don't want to be a narcissist.


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

13 ^_^


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

1


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

3


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

I got a 5.

All 5 were in Exploitativeness...


----------



## mazzyhole (Jul 11, 2012)

18 ... so like that means im gonna be famous?


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Trem (Oct 4, 2011)

Praise me, minions! :evil


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Got 8


Authority: 1.00

Self-Sufficiency: 0.00

Superiority: 3.00

Exhibitionism: 1.00

Exploitativeness: 0.00

Vanity: 2.00

Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## js3521 (Jul 14, 2012)

6

Authority: 1.00
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00
Superiority: 2.00
Exhibitionism: 1.00
Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

5


----------



## singingangel93 (Jul 8, 2012)

Four. :clap

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 0.00


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

*Read this guys, please*

Virtually everyone you ask will tell you a narcissist is merely someone who is in love with themselves, particularly with their own image. But a narcissist isn't so much someone who loves to look at themselves as they are someone who refuses to.

It's not been proven precisely why narcissists are how they are, but it is known that they cling to a false sense of self. There's the real person standing before you - demanding, critical, dishonest, emotionally abusive - and who the narcissist so desperately wants to believe they are - someone special, someone super-human and deserving of all your attention.

Currently, in order to be diagnosed with Narcissistic Personality Disorder, a person must have 5 (any 5 at all, but no less than 5) of the things on the American Psychiatric Association's official NPD traits list.

While fantasies of ideal beauty is one of the possible manifestations of trait #2, it's by far not not the only possible manifestation of that trait. One narcissist may be preoccupied with fantasies of ideal beauty, but they still have to split the statistical bill with narcissists who have fantasies of ideal love, ideal brilliance, and power instead.

And it's possible to be a narcissist without having trait #2 at all. In fact, statistically, just looking at the chart, you can see that if only five out of the possible nine traits are required, plenty of narcissists would not be vain about their appearance at all. In fact, some of them are very slovenly dressers; they take the attitude that they can wear rags, because after all, they just look stunning in everything, naturally!

So, what then, is a good, quick layman's nutshell definition of a narcissist, especially when so many people who ARE vain are in fact, narcissistic?

Someone who is self-absorbed.

Because as you look over the traits list, just about every possible NPD trait screams what every narcissist is constantly thinking about -

"Me, me, me&#8230;"

The 9 here http://www.lightshouse.org/npd-the-disorder.html#axzz20g1tcyn3


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

6


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

2

Wasn't very impressed by the test though...


----------



## ingenious53 (May 27, 2011)

anabolic2894 said:


> *Your Total: 11*
> 
> Between 12 and 15 is average.
> Celebrities often score closer to 18.
> ...


----------



## Seemo (Jul 15, 2012)

Got a 20


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

11

Authority: 1.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 4.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 2.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

I gained only 1 on entitlement yet it is one of the things I'm completely against. :no this test kinda confused me.


----------



## Hex00 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm generally a self-loathing person so this doesn't surprise me.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I got 3.

2 points for authority and 1 point for entitlement.


----------



## yafit96 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Your Total: 2*

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20. ​


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

13

a bit more on vanity yet 0 entitlement. that feels weird


----------



## sargon (Jan 31, 2012)

17
Authority: 4.00









Self-Sufficiency: 2.00









Superiority: 2.00









Exhibitionism: 1.00









Exploitativeness: 2.00

Vanity: 1.00









Entitlement: 5.00


----------



## dreamer615 (Jul 24, 2012)

25

It's not a surprise, I already know I have a colossal ego.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I scored 2, which is not surprising at all.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

8
Weird test though, often I completely agreed or disagreed with both options :s


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Not that tests mean that much but I scored 10. Many of those questions also had to do with self esteem. Sometimes people confuse self esteem with arrogance


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

I scored a 19.


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

I scored a 7.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

6.

Authority: 0.00 







Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 







Superiority: 1.00 







Exhibitionism: 0.00 







Exploitativeness: 1.00 







Vanity: 3.00 







Entitlement: 0.00


----------



## yes (Feb 27, 2008)

7

Authority: 0.00 







Self-Sufficiency: 0.00 







Superiority: 1.00 







Exhibitionism: 0.00 







Exploitativeness: 2.00 







Vanity: 2.00 







Entitlement: 2.00 
As expected. I'm pretty modest in general. I think it would score a lot higher if I had no social anxiety though. I would like being in control and pushing things towards my vision.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

imo not very relevant, unprecise and repetitive questions, i think i couldve score more, but 13

im more of a egotist and obsessed with appereance than vain and self loving though..


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

6



Secretaz said:


> Could you take this test and post your results here?
> http://psychcentral.com/quizzes/narcissistic.htm
> 
> I scored 20.


least you recognise it in your self. In my experience true narcissists are blind to it and often think they are the most Jesus-like giving people on the planet :roll


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

upndownboi said:


> least you recognise it in your self. In my experience true narcissists are blind to it.


I'm not narcissistic, no matter how high I scored on that test :wife


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> 19


I only scored 19 and I stare at my reflection all the time.
Flawed!


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

6


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

14


----------



## Michael127 (Dec 10, 2011)

Narcissistic Trait 
Authority: 6.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 1.00 
Entitlement: 2.00

I got a 15 overall. I scored high on authority, but I kind of have to. I am joining the Navy as an officer, so I kind of need to see myself as an authority. I don't want power for power's sake, though. I want power for more money. Lol.


----------



## Deserted (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a feeling I'm gonna score high on this one.


----------



## Deserted (Jul 25, 2011)

Deserted said:


> I have a feeling I'm gonna score high on this one.


24 points. I'd say that is fairly accurate.

Authority: 4.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 5.00 
Superiority: 4.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 2.00 
Vanity: 3.00 
Entitlement: 6.00


----------



## BlueHeir413 (Jun 25, 2012)

5


----------



## daysleeper69 (Jul 25, 2012)

I got 1


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

*Your Total: 20*

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20. 
Because you scored 18 or higher, you may want to check out the symptoms of narcissistic personality disorder.

*Narcissistic Trait* 
Strength of Trait Authority: 1.00 







Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 







Superiority: 3.00 







Exhibitionism: 7.00 







Exploitativeness: 1.00 







Vanity: 2.00 







Entitlement: 5.00 







​


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I scored 6.

To the narcissists or possible narcissists, would you rather not be one? Some seem proud of it. "Special," especially.

I guess if they were forced to confront what it actually is they'd be overwhelmed with shame.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

ManuelVinn said:


> Virtually everyone you ask will tell you a narcissist is merely someone who is in love with themselves, particularly with their own image. But a narcissist isn't so much someone who loves to look at themselves as they are someone who refuses to.
> 
> It's not been proven precisely why narcissists are how they are, but it is known that they cling to a false sense of self. There's the real person standing before you - demanding, critical, dishonest, emotionally abusive - and who the narcissist so desperately wants to believe they are - someone special, someone super-human and deserving of all your attention.
> 
> ...


I read it. Did you post so you could advertise that website? I think so.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

15

Authority: 3.00
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00
Superiority: 1.00
Exhibitionism: 1.00
Exploitativeness: 4.00
Vanity: 1.00
Entitlement: 4.00


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

*Your Total: 9*

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20.

Authority: 3.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 1.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 2.00 ​


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

arnie said:


> What really bugs me is when I google narcisism, every other link is about how to avoid them. Those articles lump narcisist in with psycopaths. I'm not a bad person. I don't commit crimes. We are people too. We need love and intimacy just like everyone else.
> 
> I also enjoy reading how everytime a narcissist posts, all of the other forumers jump and down saying that a narcissist wouldn't call themselves that. People forget that everyone is human. I have a brain so I can view myself from a 3rd party perspective and recognize that I have these tendencies.
> 
> ...


If you really are a narcissist, I will avoid you because you will do things that will increase your self-esteem at the expense of my own, at the worst, or just annoy me, at the least.


----------



## LostMermaid (Aug 8, 2012)

I got 8.


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

I got a 5. 

Is that bad?


----------



## ThatChickWithTheGlasses (Aug 9, 2012)

I scored a 6

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 1.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 2.00


----------



## kyle93 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Your Total: 20*​​ Authority: 5.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 4.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 4.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 4.00


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

3


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

8!


----------



## 427 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Your Total: 1*

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20. ​


----------



## ohm (May 2, 2012)

11


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

Did I post here already? No matter, I'll do it again . . .

*Your Total: 18 *
Authority: 6.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 
Superiority: 3.00 
Exhibitionism: 2.00 
Exploitativeness: 2.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 3.00


----------



## Rambo112 (Aug 3, 2012)

nobodys gonna read 16 pages of people posting their results right
anyway I had 6


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

4

I know exactly which answers dragged me "down". I don't like when tests are so predictable.


----------



## daniz023 (May 29, 2012)

I got a 4.
One each for authority, self-sufficiency, vanity and entitlement.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

i got 3


----------



## MartyMcfly3210 (Jan 18, 2013)

arnie said:


> What really bugs me is when I google narcisism, every other link is about how to avoid them. Those articles lump narcisist in with psycopaths. I'm not a bad person. I don't commit crimes. We are people too. We need love and intimacy just like everyone else.
> 
> I also enjoy reading how everytime a narcissist posts, all of the other forumers jump and down saying that a narcissist wouldn't call themselves that. People forget that everyone is human. I have a brain so I can view myself from a 3rd party perspective and recognize that I have these tendencies.
> 
> ...


I scored a 25 and feel this way as well. I also self diagnosed myself with NPD last night and I guess the 25 score kinda backs it up. Can you have NPD and SA simultaneously?


----------



## VivaLaVida101 (Apr 18, 2012)

I got a 5 
o__o


----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)

2

authority 1.00 Unlimited Power! 


self sufficiency 1.00


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Scored a 12.

4 came from Entitlement.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

3, don't know if this is good or bad


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

24. Self love.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

16...


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

3. Entitled.


----------



## SilentSerenity17 (Nov 15, 2012)

5... I hope that's a good thing.


Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 3.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Scored a 6. :stu


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Rufus said:


> If you really are a narcissist, I will avoid you because you will do things that will increase your self-esteem at the expense of my own, at the worst, or just annoy me, at the least.


This post in itself appears to indicate that _you_ have some sort of personality dysfunction and/or disorder.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

9


----------



## Under the Radar (Jan 5, 2013)

Scored a 20 but I doubt the test is accurate.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

6


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

zero 

(some of the questions about leadership were a bit repetitive though, and the monotony makes it difficult to draw any general conclusions about ones personality from this test imo)


----------



## TwinReprise (Jan 5, 2013)

11 for me.


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

HAHAHAH I scored 35. No surprises there. But I think that narcissistic people are not always mean or total *******s. That's another false stereotype.


----------



## Uncomfortably Diurnal (Apr 12, 2011)

NeuromorPhish said:


> zero
> 
> (some of the questions about leadership were a bit repetitive though, and the monotony makes it difficult to draw any general conclusions about ones personality from this test imo)


Yeah I agree. I got zero too, but I think I'm probably about a 6 in reality.


----------



## foxwithwings13 (Jul 21, 2009)

10. 
I scored highest on entitlement


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

6


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

I scored 6


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

*Your Total: 6*


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

"Your Total: 8"

authority 1
superiority 2
exhibitionism 1
Exploitativeness 1
Entitlement 3


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

10, Self-sufficient and entitled, I guess


----------



## KentuckyFan (Dec 12, 2012)

7 lol

Not sure what that even means LOL


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

27.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

The test is bogus. The first question is BS. Perhaps a person could be good at influencing people and know that they can but does that make them narcissistic?


----------



## Mia 91 (Jan 28, 2013)

8 .... though I consider myself somewhat narcissistic... Dunno


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

7. 

Got 0 entitlement, 2 authority, and the rest were all 1's.

Regardless of my score, going to take this quiz with a grain of salt. Read the first one, saw only two options for each item all the way down, and laughed.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

4


----------



## Angelbroken (Jun 30, 2011)

23! Uh-Oh. Better start pumping me full of meds; I don't want to turn into a lil' Adolf over here. =_=


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

12.
Cool.


----------



## llamalove (Jan 31, 2013)

7


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i took this awhile ago but i never posted my score. now i will. i got a 7 or 8. i also remember not liking the test (it made me worried about how narcissism is characterized, though it was probably a fault of the test not the professional characterization. it is just hard to see how it is something distinct given the independence of the components and how they all contribute to the score).


----------



## disismyusername (Jan 28, 2013)

11


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

15 C:


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

7


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

19 bow down peasants xoxo

I didn't take the quiz serious and it basically just proved I'm needy.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

*Your Total: 17*

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20.

-----------
​I'm not a narcissist. I just know what I know and can do and I know what I don't know and can't do.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

9
Authority: 1.00
Exhibitionism: 1.00
Exploitativeness: 3.00
Vanity: 3.00
Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

21 -_-


----------



## Dan W (Jan 18, 2012)

17, although after reading about nacissistic's I think that I may be one


----------



## beastylex (Feb 6, 2012)

8.


----------



## phoenix24 (Jan 30, 2013)

I scored a two.


----------



## brunteca (Jan 17, 2013)

*5*


----------



## humdrumoak (Nov 29, 2012)

1


----------



## curly (Apr 3, 2010)

I got 6


----------



## LittleEarthquakes (Jan 13, 2013)

11.


----------



## Gl42 y2o9 (Feb 8, 2013)

10

I'm below average... hmmm....


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

I got six.


----------



## idrathernot (Jan 26, 2013)

5 :yes


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

3.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

10


----------



## jack61098 (Feb 12, 2013)

29. Guess I should check out the smptoms


----------



## Richieboy (Feb 19, 2006)

24...could have done better but was looking at myself in the mirror while i was taking it


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

11


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

I got 9.


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

9

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 3.00 
Superiority: 2.00 
Exhibitionism: 0.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 3.00 
Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> Could you take this test and post your results here?
> http://psychcentral.com/quizzes/narcissistic.htm
> 
> I scored 20.


 i wouldn't read too much into those type of questionaires. they can be very misleading

i myself have a lot of traits that may be classed as narcissistic but i don't see these traits as being a negative neither do i beleive im a narcissist - far from it. 
i have a lot of ambition - outrageous ambtition actually. i have big dreams and a hell of a lot of desire. for example i want to live the life of my dreams and the thought of living a normal mediocre life depresses the hell out of me. i also have a very high opinion of myslef. i beleive that i am special and that i am the best person in the world.

but i don't see how those things are negative. i mean what is so wrong with liking yourself and rating yourself highly ? what is so wrong with having big dreams instead of settling for a mediocre life ? and what is so wrong with having a massive desire to get the very best out of life? there is nothing worng with those things so to then go one further and class them as you having a personality disorder is beyond ridiculous

i think its perfectly normal for a person who has lived with social anxiety disorder and lived a prison like existence throughout the whole of their youth to then go on to develop a huge desire to get the very best out of their life and be the very best person they can be as well as make a difference in this world. i just don't see how that can be classed as having a personality disorder

p.s i scored 20 too


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

paulyD said:


> i wouldn't read too much into those type of questionaires. they can be very misleading
> 
> p.s i scored 20 too


this test is pretty accurate, if you choose those narcissistic statements, which were ridiculous, and score 20, too bad for you


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

13


----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)

3


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

4


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

ManuelVinn said:


> this test is pretty accurate, if you choose those narcissistic statements, which were ridiculous, and score 20, too bad for you


im supireor to you so your views are irrelevant


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

This all seems so black and white and oversimplified. All the questions were really superficial. Didn't delve into any of the deeply-seated things that come with being a narcissist or having an inferiority complex.

But I got 1.


----------



## Under The Bridge (Jan 29, 2013)

*Your Total: 20*

Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

Your Total: 4
Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20.

Authority: 0.00 
Self-Sufficiency: 2.00 
Superiority: 0.00 
Exhibitionism: 1.00 
Exploitativeness: 0.00 
Vanity: 0.00 
Entitlement: 1.00


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

3

Self-Sufficiency: 1.00 
Entitlement: 2.00

This was expected.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

5


----------



## intuitivefinder (Mar 9, 2013)

28
that explains a lot


----------



## myforeverago (Jan 26, 2013)

16.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

6


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

I got 12 but I doubt it's accurate because I'm so indecisive and the options were too broad :doh Like I wanted to choose both for a lot of the answers, it just depended on a lot of things.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm a 6, Thank God!


----------



## Sion (Jun 25, 2011)

Your Total: 0
Between 12 and 15 is average.
Celebrities often score closer to 18.
Narcissists score over 20.

I'm not surprised really, maybe I'd score a couple of points higher if the questions were less extreme though?


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

0. I would think people with SA would be the complete opposite, right. I mean really, would you really want to be the center of attention ever?


----------



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

Your Total: 5

Self-Sufficiency: 1
Entitlement: 4


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

4


----------



## AmIAlone (Nov 15, 2010)

scored 14. 

Highest score was in Authority.


----------



## cautious (Jun 1, 2012)

0.


----------

